# Bowtech Specialist Problem Paper Tuneing



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a bowtech specialist set to 28.5 in draw at 59lbs maxed out. Im shooting lightspeed 3d arrows cut to 27.75 from the throat of the nock to the end of the carbon with 100gr nibbs on them. I am consistantly getting a high left tear threw paper at about 5yards away. The tear is about a 1in to 1 1/4in high left me and 3 other people shot the bow to make sure that its not form and all three of us are getting the same tear.

Help please


----------



## allegence Bob (Feb 12, 2011)

adjust your rest


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

look up baldyhunters tuning thread on the destroyers it completely explains how to yoke tune the overdrive binary system 
it worked for me getting bare shaft bullet holes 6'-20 yds.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I have noticed that the specialist is sensitive to yoke tuning. You need to adjust the yokes so that you have no cam lean at full draw. You can read through this thread by baldyhunter. It will explain how to tune the overdrive binary cams like on the destroyers, invasion and specialist. It is a very long thread so just go through and read what baldyhunter has written and once you learn to yoke tune, the bow will shoot great. I recieved my specialist last week. I am very familar with yoke tuning from the old 2 cam days so it comes easy for me. I have a shooter shooter and a laser to align the cams so it makes tuning precise and easy for me. I have my specialist shooting great with several different arrows. Usually, the yoke on the same side as your flexgaurd will need some twisting to balance out he limb tip load on both top and bottom. Here is a link to baldyhunter's thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006&highlight=destroyer+tuned+perfection
Once the cam lean is adjusted out to give proper center shot, the cams need to be synced and timed, the draw length set and the poundage set. If you look at the cams closely, you will see 2 small dots on each cam where the cable cross the cam at rest. The cables need to be between the dots at rest to insure proper cam position. The cables won't crossing the dots exactly the same on both cams at brace height but that is normal as long as it synced at full draw. Once the bow is setup properly, it will tune great.


----------



## budgethunter (Mar 21, 2011)

hello my name is vince i have a razor edge love the bow now it is shooting at 310 fps beman ics 400 27 inch. 9.0gpi but now it is all over the place should i install string stop on it now


----------



## ApplePie (Jul 25, 2010)

I had to yoke tune to get a bullet hole, it did not matter where I took the rest the yoke tune produced a bullet hole.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

thats how these overdrive binaries like to be set up
a much improved system in my little mind


----------

